# Almonds, cashews and peanuts, OH MY!



## munkiestyle (May 28, 2014)

Found a steal on nuts at menards yesterday. I felt like I had no choice but to smoke em up! I made a couple trays of wood and stainless screen.













20140528_152649.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014


















20140528_152749.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014






For the almonds I used a recipe by otbs member scarbelly that you can find in the forums. For the peanuts and cashews I tossed them in a little melted butter and hit em with my viking rub with a dash of volcano dust #2. That volcano dust will kick ya in the nuts.













20140528_154732.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014


















20140528_160742.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014


















20140528_161439.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014






In the mes 40 at 225. I threw in some salt to smoke also. After 2 hrs I pulled the salt and almonds, bumped the temp to 250 and let em go another hour.













20140528_162236.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014


















20140528_170300.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014


















20140528_170158.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014


















20140528_170213.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014






My wife geve em the thumbs up. She loves my nuts.













20140528_203720.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 28, 2014






My first post BOOM!


----------



## smoking b (May 28, 2014)

Looks good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I do a lot of nuts & snack mix - regular, spicy, hot & great  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Good eating stuff - I bet you make more soon


----------



## munkiestyle (May 30, 2014)

Brought some of them to work and the guys love em! Everybody loves my nuts!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 31, 2014)

So fun to see!!! I've never smoked nuts! Great job! Happy Saturday!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## luvsmokin (Aug 6, 2014)

*I like the wood tray with screen idea.  The next time I smoke I'm gonna try some cashews and peanuts.  Thanks for the tips.--Eric*


----------

